# Funny alternative MBTI descriptions



## B-Con (Dec 24, 2010)

I found a funny rewrite of MBTI types: The REAL Personality Types Made Relevant . (I've seen it posted elsewhere on the forum, but not in the general MBTI forum.)

It offers a comical look at some of the extreme and negative aspects of each personality type, along with the extreme stereotype. Don't read it if you can't take a joke. 

A funny excerpt about my type, INTP:



> Surprisingly, INTPs are often the hit of the party--not for their sometimes annoying habit of turning every discussion into a debate about semantics nor for their fascinating stories about Pierre de Fermat's habit of writing things in the margins of his books,
> [...]
> Famous INTPs include Pierre de Fermat and almost everyone who knows what Pierre de Fermat wrote in the margins of his book.


Appropriately, I know who Fermat was, what he wrote in the margins, and why he did so. But I have never been asked to explain this at a party.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't know what Fermat wrote in the margins, but I know that Darwin _skipped over_ Mendel when he was writing in the margins. God, that is tragic. I wish I could go back in history and tell Darwin not to skip Mendel.
:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

"COMPATIBILITY: ENTPs and ENTJs make natural companions, as the one's unspeakable hunger for power complements the other's unspeakable hunger for knowledge. They do not generally build successful relationships with ESFJs, as ENTPs they are prone to behaving in inconveniently erratic ways, which pisses ESFJs off to no end; and because ENTPs simply do not know how to dress appropriately for formal occasions."

As far as I know I'm an ENTP, and it's true, I have an unspeakable hunger for knowledge, and I drive my ESFJ sister crazy because of my erratic ways and non-caring about clothes. I wore jeans and hiking boots to a large-city downtown formal symphony I was dragged to, and I bet I was the most comfortable person there.


----------



## Vtile (Feb 27, 2011)

So why Fermat did so?


----------



## B-Con (Dec 24, 2010)

Vtile said:


> So why Fermat did so?


Fermat was an ammeter mathematician who studied math for fun. He liked to keep proofs short, concise, and do most of the work in his head. He would write proofs in the margins of books as he read them, not bothering to write them out in full on and actual separate piece of paper.

One day in the early 1600s he was reading a book and thought of a theorem that he could prove. He wrote in the margin that he had found a wonderful theorem and a proof for it, but even he could not write it in the margin of the book. After his death, others found his note. No one could find his -- or any proof -- for the theorem.

Finally, just a few years ago, a mathematician devoted his life to solving the problem, and succeeded -- roughly 350 years after Fermat's original conjecture and after dozens (if not hundreds) of failed attempts by other mathematicians. Either Fermat, way back then, had a truly wonderful proof that has eluded the world's finest or his proof was incorrect. Because we haven't been able to prove the theorem without the use of mathematical tools far beyond the knowledge of Fermat's time, it is generally accepted that Fermat's theorem was correct, although his proof was wrong.

For more, research "Fermat's Last Theorem". Until recently, it was one of the most interesting unsolved problems in mathematics.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

This is great man I wasn't able to find this for a long while, thank you so much


----------



## Confounded (Mar 18, 2011)

> INFP: The Idealist
> 
> The INFP is a dreamy, imaginitive, idealist, capable of finding the good in anything or anyone, even something as foul as Newark, New Jersey. INFPs are sometimes dangerous to the well-being of society as a whole, as they are prone to adopting subversive and destructive ideologies like "The world should be fair," "People should treat one another well," and "You know, 'Friends' is a really, really stupid television show."
> 
> ...


:crazy: _So_ true.


----------



## Tobias Andre Andersen (Jun 18, 2011)

Confounded said:


> :crazy: _So_ true.


I like Friends :/


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

*The outside contractor *
INTJs are solid, competent personalities who may seem aloof and even arrogant, but who are typically highly skilled in any field which interests them. INTJs are confident in their skills and knowledge, self-assured, and imaginative; their exceptional problem-solving skills make them ideal architects, auto mechanics, and tools of the evil empire. While it requires the driving will to conquer of an ENTJ to imagine the Death Star and the evil genius of an ENTP to invent its devastating weapons systems, the skill and technical prowess of the INTJ is what makes the whole thing work.
 The INTJ sees life as a problem to be solved. For that reason, the INTJ is the person a company brings in from the outside to streamline production processes and identify redundant assets for termination. The INTJ's combination of analytical problem-solving skills and complete and utter disregard for the morality or consequences of his actions also make him ideal for the job of hatchet man, CIA operative, and help desk operator.

RECREATION: INTJs are often baffled by the strange and incomprehensible recreational rituals of other people, such as going to parties, watching television, and having sex. Instead, they prefer to spend their leisure time installing twin missile launchers in their cars to deter tailgaters and playing chess with megalomaniac CEOs of the Tyrell corporation.

COMPATIBILITY: Silly person, INTJs don't have relationships! They may, however build their own friends.
Famous INTJs include J. F. Sebastian and Sgt. Apone [KIA during a patrol early in the movie _Aliens_--DouglasMl].


Or am I an INTP after all? I remember that episode of _Star Trek: The Next Generation_ where Capt. Picard talks about Fermat's Last Theorem (There can never be a cube on the hypotenuse equal to the sum of the cubes on the other two sides; indeed there can be no object with more dimensions than a square on the hypotenuse equal to the sum of the corresponding objects on the other two sides.) and the marginal note "Remarkable proof!"


----------



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

I haven't conned any little old women out of their life savings.... yet.


----------

